# Right gun?



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm wanting to purchase a rifle in the near future and was looking at this one:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=2685041

I know it's Walmart, but that would be the cheapest and easiest place for me to get it at. Would this be a good starter/casual rifle for someone that shoots whitetail/maybe some mule deer? Mostly whitetail though. I would buy the rifle and save up some cash for a nice scope later on. Also, what would be a good scope option. Something that doesn't cost 400 bux though please, I'm not made of money! My dad has a Browning A-Bolt (not sure if its a medallion) in 7mm Rem Mag with the BOSS system and a nice Weatherby scope mounted on it. Beautiful gun, but that could be because he's only shot it to sight it in and never even got to shoot with it elk hunting. Do you think he'd give me that? nooooooooo. Oh well, what do you all think?

CS


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I think if you can get the ammo at a ecent price, then your golden.

I just recently fired a Savage with Accutriger, and im sold. i like the Stainless/Synthetic setup also. Its very prectical.

If you reload, this gun is good for everything but the bigges stuff.

Good choice. :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Great choice! I am with Trooper on the caliber though. You may want to stay away from the short magnums. They are all the rage now, but ammo is pricey. You can get the Weather Warrior in short action in a .243 or .308 and in a range of standard long action calibers too. But that is up to you:

http://www.savagearms.com/116fss.htm

I am sure Wally World can get whatever you want. You can check online at www.gunsamerica.com too. There are wholesalers out there with great prices too.

Robert


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would not buy into the "Fad" wsm wssm calibers. You WILL NOT be able to find shells for them in a few years.

I would not buy the gun now if you do not have the money for a scope. You will not be able to hit a can at 10 yards without a site/scope.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I just got my first big-bore rifle, a Savage 10FP-LE2 chambered in .308 (I'm a pistol guy by birth, a smallbore rifle guy second). I love the trigger, and Savage's reputation for accuracy is well-earned.

I agree with the short-magnum thing. Although these cartridges have quite a few benefits for hunters who need their cartridges to really perform (big-game hunters, open plains guys, so on and so forth), if you're only going to be hunting whitetail in normal, routine ways...why bother?

If it were me, I'd much rather take the money I'd spend on those obscenely expensive short magnum rounds and spend more on ammunition to practice with. It's not power that's going to help you bring down more animals cleanly, it's accuracy, skill, personal versatility, and shot placement. And then, when it came down to the hunt, I'd take the same amount of money that I would have spent on basic short magnums and invest it in a real quality .308.

Think about it. .308s will do you for just about any game you're likely to ever want to hunt, except for the big bears of Alaska and Canada. And you'll be able to come across a wealth of information on handloading and ballistics. No to mention more choices for shells and bullets.

Lastly, in terms of scopes, I like to look at cheaperthandirt.com and sportsmansguide.com. I also like NcStar's 6.5-24x50mmAO scope with an illuminated reticule. That's probly a touch too powerful for deer hunting (I use mine for target work), but they make good scopes in lower powers. That big ole honkin` thing only cost me $120, and it's a great piece of glass. BSA has also never failed me. Tascos are okay, but I need a couple extra features for target shooting that they don't make readily available. Nikon is kinda pricy. But so are most of the other big makers.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I would not buy into the "Fad" wsm wssm calibers. You WILL NOT be able to find shells for them in a few years.
> 
> I would not buy the gun now if you do not have the money for a scope. You will not be able to hit a can at 10 yards without a site/scope.


I am not going to shoot the gun until I get a scope irregardless of whether I buy the gun now or later. So you think I should just stick with a .270 winchester? How comparable would the 7mm-08 be to the .270 WSM/.270 win. since I could get the 7mm-08 in a short action.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

confusedsoul So you think I should just stick with a .270 winchester? How comparable would the 7mm-08 be to the .270 WSM/.270 win. since I could get the 7mm-08 in a short action.[/quote said:


> The 270 Win is only available in a long action receiver as it is a variant of the 30-06 case. It is available fromSavage in left hand as the 116FLSS.
> 
> Of the cartridges you have listed - .270 win - .270WSM & 7mm-08 - the 270win and 7mm-08 are very close in retained energy and trajectory as well as recoil. The 7mm-08 is limited in the number of factory loads available and factory ammo will be harder to find. The 270WSM shoots flatter, at higher velocity and retains signifcantly more energy of the 3. Someone already mentioned that ammo is expensive and will be hard to find in the field. Recoil is significant and difficult to control. A long day spent sighting in and practicing to learn to shoot the .270WSM well is going to be punishment rather than pleasure. The .270WSM is going to be very close performance wise to your father's 7mmRem Mag.
> 
> ...


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

What is the bullet range on a .308. I don't really feel much like shooting a whitetail deer with a 150gr. bullet. Considering I've shot them with 60gr. before.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Your last comment is a bit confusing as you were asking about short action calibers comparable to the .270WSM, your Father's 7mm RemMag and suitable for Elk.

Commonly available factory hunting loads in different bullet types, construction, metplats and ogives.

.308 Win - 110, 125, 147, 150, 155, 165, 168, 170, 175 & 180

.270 Win - 110, 115, 130, 140 & 150

.270WSM - 130, 140 & 150

7mm-08 Rem - 120, 140, & 150

7mm RemMag - 140, 150, 160, 165 & 175


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

confusedsoul said:


> What is the bullet range on a .308. I don't really feel much like shooting a whitetail deer with a 150gr. bullet. Considering I've shot them with 60gr. before.


I think on should use the bullet that provides the most killing power without destroying your quarry. That way you are being humane in your pursuits.

60 grain will do the trick but it is really pushing the lower limit. With the larger caibers you are open to a larger range of bullet sizes, and , hence, more versatility. I've shot deer with a .270 in 130 grain Ballistic Tips. My bullet of choice now in my .308 is a 168 grain Ballistic Silver Tip. They do not like it at all.

There is a 100 grain 30 caliber bullet as well. But I wouldn't reccomend it for deer. If you want to shoot a smaller bullet, I would consider the .243 or the 25 caliber offerings, 25-06, 250 Savage, 257 Roberts, etc. Any smaller puts you into the 22s and they just don't cut it as well.

Just my

:2cents:

Robert


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

With that range of bullet grains, the .308 does sound like a very viable option. I shall be looking for one in the future, thanks guys!

Sincerely
CS


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Why do you feel that you need a Mag. for White Tail deer? Many millions have been killed over the years with the 30/30Win., there's really no need to go with a mag unless you expect 500+ yard shots. As for scope, rule of thumb 1x/100 yrds. That means that if you plan on shooting at 400 yrds you can use a 4x scope and be on a deer size target without any problems. Personally for White Tail deer something on the order of the 7mm08 Rem or a good 270 Win. is all the gun that you really need. Top it off with a nice 1.5x6 or 2x7 scope and you'll be good to go at any reasonable range that you'd care to take a shot at. More scope doesn't make the gun any more accurate and more power, i.e. a Mag ctg. doesn't make up for bad shooting on your part. Stay with a lower power ctg, one that you can shoot well, and go easy on the scope power and you'll be a lot happier in the long run. Sure, you won't be able to brag about you big glass and Mag. ctg. but you will be able to brag about all the deer you get. Just something to think about. YMMV, JMHO. Talk to ya' later.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't feel I need a 'mag' to shoot whitetail. If you had seen my previous reply you would notice that I have shot deer with a 60gr. bullet before. But now I'm looking to buy my own first rifle and would like something that will fit me now, and in the future. Whether it be Elk down the road or not, I'm not gonna buy a .270 win and expect it to be 'ok'. If a .308 can do all of the above (and it should with that kind of a range) than it is what I'm looking for. I'm not gonna shoot a whitetail deer with a 180gr. bullet. I'm not stupid.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

The 270 Win.(standard, not the short mag.) is an excellent ctg. Pair it up with a quality 2x7 power scope and you'll have a real winner. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

O.K., you want something that is going to be accurate, medium weight, nice crisp trigger, no creep in the travel. Nothing against that particular rifle, but if you want all of the above, go with the new Stevens Model 200. 
It's made by Savage, but it doesn't have the accutrigger. But it also doesn't need it. It is a very nice, tight trigger. One of the best factory trigger's I've ever shot. I bought mine for around $330, give or take. Any local gunshop should be able to order it, heck, maybe even Wally World can order it for you. And it leaves you with a little money left for a mediocre scope. Good luck!


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Finally able to post up in this thread. I went a completely different way with the gun, but stayed similar in caliber.

Browning X-Bolt Hunter in .270 Win with a 3-9x40 Zeiss Conquest. Saved the $100 by not getting the Medallion (even though its a seriously good looking rifle) and put the $100 into the scope.

I went .270 because it just seemed a good fit. If I ever want to reload I can go anywhere from 80-160gr and still find 110-150gr on the shelves. I've read 180gr is possible? Not too worried about that right now anyway. I can't wait to take it out and break in the barrel!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow, seems it took you a while to get the gun. It also looks like you ended up spending quite a bit more money than was originally planned. You should have a very nice gun, though. Good luck and let us know how the shooting goes.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

iwantabuggy said:


> Wow, seems it took you a while to get the gun. It also looks like you ended up spending quite a bit more money than was originally planned. You should have a very nice gun, though. Good luck and let us know how the shooting goes.


3 years older and another kid later. Now was the right time. Making more money, will start to have more time to hunt, etc. I also spent more because I don't plan on buying another rifle for quite some time. Since my fiance and I might be both using this it seemed ok to spend the extra on the scope and what not.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Not that this has anything to do with this thread but we took out my buddies brand new Savage 223 last night for the first time and it was sweet. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Well just took the rifle out for its first rounds. Lots of cleaning in the process but also started getting the scope rounded in during the so. Real happy with the way she shoots. Here is a three shot grouping from the end of the day:










First shot landed in the center circle, waited awhile, 2nd shot landed next to it. 3rd shot was the flier and it was right after the 2nd. Had I waited for the 3rd, it probably would've been even closer. I have to clean it again tonight and then we'll do some more shooting next weekend so I'll try some different ammo and see how well it groups with them. That grouping was at 100 meters with Hornady 130gr SST factory ammo. The group measures .6" from center to center of the two holes furthest from each other.


----------

